

Kleiner Perkins’ Randy Komisar: Maybe Web startups don’t need venture capital - luminary
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/04/23/randy-komisar/

======
hga
" _at least, not right away._ "

I.e., as detailed, the "common advice" that they " _need to cycle through
different ideas with as little time and money as possible to discover which of
their assumptions are wrong._ "

Which at this point in the game can be done rather cheaply. As pointed out in
a recent discussion, "lean" meant something different in Web 1.0, where you
had to spend a lot of money just to get basic infrastructure of all types.

Today we are _incredibly_ leveraged, not just in obvious thinks like renting
cloud time instead of buying servers et. al., using high (enough) quality FOSS
software, but also in just finding out stuff with Google, Wikipedia, etc. etc.
etc. What works? What is this bug? What did someone do that worked when they
faced this situation?

In the '70s Jerry Pournelle predicted we would fairly soon achieve a state
where the answer to any question could be rapidly found. He packaged this
neatly (e.g. ask your implant which talks to an AI...), but I think we've
already achieved a crude and significant level of this.

